
Mark Zuckerberg explains why he just changed Facebook's mission - DLay
http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/22/technology/facebook-zuckerberg-interview/index.html
======
jokoon
If only facebook could be used to let strangers do stuff in their
neighborhood, like organize event, meals, share hobbies, etc, making things
more social instead of being exclusive to the friends you have, maybe I would
use it more.

Of course you want to have your close friends, but meeting new people through
other ways could be nice too. Why don't they have more maps or localized data?
Why not do what meetup and foursquare did, but better?

For now people only use facebook for photo, fun pics, but it's only shared
with people you know or added or trust. What is the point? I did not use
facebook for 5 years...

~~~
augustocallejas
> If only facebook could be used to let strangers do stuff in their
> neighborhood, like organize event, meals, share hobbies, etc, making things
> more social instead of being exclusive to the friends you have, maybe I
> would use it more.

This is exactly what Nextdoor ([https://nextdoor.com](https://nextdoor.com))
does. I wouldn't be surprised if they were acquired by Facebook at some point.

~~~
quadrangle
That's exactly the scariest thing about all of this. Proprietary independent
sites like NextDoor collect additional layers of highly-personal information
and are liable to sell-out and terms-changes etc.

The only way to trust that any of these things are going to stay positive for
society and not move toward more and more abuse and exploitation is to design
them from the beginning to be _controlled_ by the citizens and not by a few
elites or stock-holders. And they should _default_ to avoiding collecting
unnecessary personal data.

------
woodandsteel
What if these new communities Zuckerberg says Facebook is encouraging decide
that Facebook needs to make changes, like to its data-collection policies,
that would reduce Facebook's profit and power?

Would Facebook agree? Or would it adjust its algorithms to stop that sort of
talk?

Seems to me we need internet re-decentralization, not Facebook doing even more
to effect the world.

~~~
quadrangle
Although I agree basically, I think centralization that is actually democratic
is at least worth considering. Democracy is problematic and messy, but it has
forms besides anarchy. All of this, _all_ forms of bringing more power to
regular citizens will be an improvement over Facebook's model which is the
worst.

------
agarden
So... Facebook's new mission is to be big brother.

~~~
MrZongle2
Wasn't that their old mission, too?

